# I'm on the cover of atv rider mag. Jan. 2010



## 30backs

I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS...I BOUT FELL OUT OF MY COMPUTER CHAIR!


----------



## BF750FI

Awesome!!! Mean machine!! Congrats....


----------



## Guarino113

thats so cool. Congratulations!!


----------



## DaBrute

SWEEET! Now go buy a lottery ticket ya lucky B***ard


----------



## 30backs

i know right 2010 is starting off with a bang i hope the rest of the year goes this good


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Congrats man that's awesome.


----------



## codyh

Thats awesome man


----------



## 850PoPo

Man that I one heck of a feeling I'd frame that


----------



## 1bigforeman

Nice job! I wish they would come to MS but I understand. We are in the middle of nowhere. The pres. didn't even know we had a hurricane....lol.


----------



## TX4PLAY

COOOLLL!!! Congrats Man!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

awesome!! congrats


----------



## 650Brute

That Rocks:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

VERY COOL! congrats!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

nice thing you wore a helmet that day!

that rocks! i'd definitely buy a clean copy of that and vacuum seal it.
grand kids would love to see that one.


----------



## 30backs

they made me wear the helmet to promote safety


----------



## Bootlegger

Nice...anyone got a pic???


----------



## GWNBrute

Thats sweet I've tried to get my pic into mags never mine the front page SWWWEEEEETTT!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

the more i look at that cover im soo jealous!


----------



## 30backs

your bike was in a mag first i saw it like to months ago so don,t be jealous its was right place at right time i guess


----------



## Bootlegger

Can someone post a pic of it...I couldn't find the cover on their website.


----------



## 30backs

i really wish i could find a copy of this around here i have been to every store so frustrating i want to see whats inside!!!


----------



## FABMAN

If you find it buy like 5! seal 2 one far the wall and the other in a dark safe place so it don't fade and stash 2, and use the last for bragging! congrats!!!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

nice!


----------



## Bootlegger

Crap....I can't see the pic for some reason...

NEVERMIND...I see it in his avatar


----------



## 30backs

added another pic at the top of page 1


----------



## Offroadin89

lol, i just got bak form the grocery store, and whenever i go shoppin i look at magazines when im there, and i bought it because i saw a brute on the cover. congrats man! bike looks awesome!! :rockn:
im jealous.....haha


----------



## 30backs

i wish i could find a copy of it


----------



## drtj

Congrats man that's awesome


----------



## Roboquad

Better check Playboy to make sure your girl didn't make the cover. LOL!!! That would be classic. congrats on the cover. great bike


----------



## KMKjr

Sweet!!


----------



## Polaris425

AWESOME!!!!! would have been even better if you could see a mimb.com sticker somewhere haha... :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113

30backs i just got back from town i was gonna get you a copy and send you one, but i couldnt find one either!


----------



## edtman

Thats TUFF!!! I bet the folks at ATV RIDER didn't spend much time making that decision. :You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## 30backs

guarino113 said:


> 30backs i just got back from town i was gonna get you a copy and send you one, but i couldnt find one either!



thanks buddy yeah i would sure like to have one


----------



## phreebsd

dude let's put that pic on the front of the forum!
im doing it now!


----------



## MUDDIE49

AWSOME BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!congrats.....MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Congrats man that is too cool!!!


----------



## Thom

Congrats. great pic to boot.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

your on the cover and you dont have one!!!!!!! omg I'd have 20 or so if it was me, there is two pics of you, the chances of being on the cover of an atv mag is slim to none


----------



## NMKawierider

wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> your on the cover and you dont have one!!!!!!! omg I'd have 20 or so if it was me, there is two pics of you, the chances of being on the cover of an atv mag is slim to none


wv's right, you better get a bunch for the future...to show the grand kids and impress the right ....people...at the bar...


----------



## 30backs

i got four :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I'd vaccum seal at least one of them and keep it in a dark place.


----------



## phreebsd

same here. vaccuum seal. that's something the grandkids are gonna love to see.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

:agreed: I would also take one to a photo shop and have it blew up and framed, would be awesome to have in a den room or something.. again congrats that is awesome!! im very jealous


----------



## IBBruin

He's just kidding guys, that's not really him on the Brute, that's him in the upside down rzr! LOL


----------



## Guest

Congtats!!! Man how cool is that!!!!!


----------



## ranceola

That is one bad ATV


----------



## duramaxlover

congrats


----------



## the grizzly muder

i guess i got to get the truck pic out


----------

